# Controls have been re-added to the front page.



## Chris (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Groff (Jan 23, 2008)

Much better. Thank you, Chris


----------



## Apophis (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 23, 2008)

awesome. thanks dude.


----------



## amonb (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers Chris


----------



## BigM555 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweet!


----------

